# sudden large group of "bike messengers" in SD?



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

out of nowhere, there are tons of guys (sometimes in groups of 3 or more) with long hair, a convenient mustache, cut off tight jeans, ray ban neon type 90's glasses and slip on shoes.

they are riding fixies and seem to have the bike handling skills of a 5 year old...

who are these people? where did they come from and what are they doing????? they certainly are not delivering anything other than entertainment for others...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not exactly a hipster...not exactly a Fred...hmm...a Fredster???


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they have been all over*

uptown for years
go to the Velodrome on a tuesday night for the hipster watching


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm...haven't seen much of it outside of the Velodrome..

Now I do...all the time.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

welcome to 2009.

Go show them what a _real_ bike & kit look like!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> welcome to 2009.
> 
> Go show them what a _real_ bike & kit look like!



It is 2010 right?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*do you live in uptown?*



rydbyk said:


> Hmm...haven't seen much of it outside of the Velodrome..
> 
> Now I do...all the time.


maybe it is just spreading to outer areas


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> maybe it is just spreading to outer areas



PB area


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

who cares


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

JacoStillLives said:


> who cares


You might if you didn't live in the *ay bay area. Smug troll.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> You might if you didn't live in the *ay bay area. Smug troll.


You think you have it bad.. You should see up here


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> PB area


This explains everything.. Maybe you should quit picking fights and getting wasted on Garnet and stop worrying about people having fun on their bikes.

Like I said before... Who Cares


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

JacoStillLives said:


> This explains everything.. Maybe you should quit picking fights and getting wasted on Garnet and stop worrying about people having fun on their bikes.
> 
> Like I said before... Who Cares



Not sure why you think ONE street is "PB area". While I had my fun on Garnet back in the 90's, I am done with that scene.

"Worried". Hardly. Confused and amused...yep.

You mention you have it "bad" up there. This would imply that you do in fact "care". Afterall, you offer up an opinion correct?

So, to address your silly troll rude e-tough question "who cares?".....well, you do silly goose.

Nice try.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Hey if someone is getting into bikes that wasn't interested before that fine in my book. Don't care if they are on a penny-farthing bike or a 27 speed mountain bike. I'm just sick of all this hipster bashing. It's totally unwarranted and I see it way to much of it. If anything they are doing a good thing by getting young people interested in cycling who would never have touched a bike before. What's wrong with that?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

JacoStillLives said:


> Hey if someone is getting into bikes that wasn't interested before that fine in my book. Don't care if they are on a penny-farthing bike or a 27 speed mountain bike. I'm just sick of all this hipster bashing. It's totally unwarranted and I see it way to much of it. If anything they are doing a good thing by getting young people interested in cycling who would never have touched a bike before. What's wrong with that?



So..clearly you care. You seem agitated actually. Hipster is a new term for me. I will have to yell out the window "Get an F'n job you dirty hipster and shave that lame stache..you are 19!"


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> So..clearly you care. You seem agitated actually. Hipster is a new term for me. I will have to yell out the window "Get an F'n job you dirty hipster and shave that lame stache..you are 19!"


I don't care about the influx of fixed gear bikes. I do care about people bashing others for riding bikes though.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Some hipster education for you all

www.latfh.com
www.stuffhipsterhate.tumblr.com


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

*Hipster?*

I get a kick out of "style" that has been accessible for years, yet someone has to be "told" that it is OK now and the lemmings all line up....

Hipsters fall into this category as follows:

1. Cut off jeans have been available for decades, yet NOW suddenly they all wear them.
2. Raybans (or neon shades) have been available for nearly 2 decades, yet NOW suddenly they all wear them.
3. Slip on shoes.....
4. Convenient mustache...
5. "Classic" bikes....
6. Long hair...

These "hipsters" believe they are on the cusp of originality, when in reality they are just the opposite. Entertainment I tell ya...


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> I get a kick out of "style" that has been accessible for years, yet someone has to be "told" that it is OK now and the lemmings all line up....
> 
> Hipsters fall into this category as follows:
> 
> ...


I guess the same thing can be said for every trend ever. Everything is recycled.

I'm actually happy though for these hipsters because they literally saved a bike shop around here from going out of business with the massive amount of business they have provided. I think anyone who owns a shop or works in the bike industry would agree here.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

JacoStillLives said:


> I guess the same thing can be said for every trend ever. Everything is recycled.
> 
> I'm actually happy though for these hipsters because they literally saved a bike shop around here from going out of business with the massive amount of business they have provided. I think anyone who owns a shop or works in the bike industry would agree here.


Nope. Many acceptable trends are NEW products that have NEVER been accessible before and people simply get excited about it causing a "trend"....think neon shorts or glasses from the late 80s.

This is totally different. All of these "hip" things these guys are doing NOW have been options for the last decade(s), yet had to wait till they saw others do it.... = total poser/followers...not sure how you all up there see it?

Lame in my book....not that anyone cares right?


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

glasses from the late 80's? You mean wayfarers that have been around since the 50's?

Or flannel shirts that were popular in the early 90's that have been around since the 1800's

Or bikes..

Or Levi's

etc


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

JacoStillLives said:


> glasses from the late 80's? You mean wayfarers that have been around since the 50's?
> 
> Or flannel shirts that were popular in the early 90's that have been around since the 1800's
> 
> ...



Yep..you are learning. It is the SUDDEN adoption of these items that have been available for years that is funny/entertaining/laughable.

You must be one correct? If so, branch out with some plastic pants or something so that us onlookers that you are trying so hard to get attention from will say "hey...now that's original" What you all are doing is....well....not so much.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Yep..you are learning. It is the SUDDEN adoption of these items that have been available for years that is funny/entertaining/laughable.
> 
> You must be one correct? If so, branch out with some plastic pants or something so that us onlookers that you are trying so hard to get attention from will say "hey...now that's original" What you all are doing is....well....not so much.


I'd rather get laid.. plus plastic pants were so 90's everyone knows that


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

If you are implying that the hipster look will prevent you from getting laid, well, at least we can agree on something.

Peace out... off to purchase some neon shades. Someone told me it was OK to wear them again...had to wait.

I am going to start using the word "rad" today.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> If you are implying that the hipster look will prevent you from getting laid, well, at least we can agree on something.
> 
> Peace out... off to purchase some neon shades. Someone told me it was OK to wear them again...had to wait.
> 
> I am going to start using the word "rad" today.


Don't be so resentful! Sounds like someone is jealous. Better be careful your son or daughter someday might be a hipster... Then what are you going to do??! Mock them for being trendy?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you spent the entire month of May (your first month on RBR) defending the unoriginal hipster movement?

Why are you even in the S. Cal thread?

To answer your question...we all think it is entertaining...I actually wish there were more in San Diego...entertainment is always good...and it's free..:thumbsup: 

How many of you know that you are actually copying something that already exists? They are called bike messengers. We have bike messengers that don't deliver anything.

It's like a hamburger with no meat. Stupid, yet amusing.

BTW...these hipsters could use some solid mocking from their parents...probably did not get enough as children...thanks for the insight.

I am done. Pointless conversation w/you.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Have you spent the entire month of May (your first month on RBR) defending the unoriginal hipster movement?
> 
> Why are you even in the S. Cal thread?
> 
> ...


The reason I came on here was because I saw the topic underneath the Northern California forum and thought oh Christ not another *unoriginal* hipster bashing thread.

Plus you speak for yourself you've only been here since February.


----------



## g0ldenchild562 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jaco is a Hipster


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

I saw rydbyk getting agitated at the skateboarders too. <br><br>


----------

